# Knitted Short Cape/Capelet



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:

http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html

I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful, just lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous,You look very lovely. I love the silk bamboo yarn. I have some merino and silk I am itching to knit with.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


Beautiful----and thanks for the link to the pattern. Gonna do one of them for myself.
 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very Lovely...


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! Love the whole ensemble. I hope you didn't outshine the bride


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention that when my sister saw the cape, she asked me to make her one just like it! So, she's getting one for Christmas.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

meshale13 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Love the whole ensemble. I hope you didn't outshine the bride


Thank you. I think not outshine the bride, but her mother did! She wore a stunning silver mermaid style strapless gown that had a matching bolero. It looked like something that Oscar de la Renta would have designed. My cousin looked gorgeous.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

This is beautiful, and it looks great on you. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful! And thank you for modeling it... I want to make one for me now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just love your cape. It looks so much better on you than on the pattern.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL cape and dress!! Thanks for sharing photo and also for the pattern link.


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Dear Terryknits
You look absolutely gorgeous and your capelet is beautiful
maggieuk


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, wish I'd seen this a month ago, My son gets married on Saturday and I would have loved to wear it.

Jan xx


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for the many compliments, everyone! To any of you who are thinking of knitting this, I highly recommend using a nice soft yarn that drapes well and knitting needles about two sizes larger than what is recommended for the yarn. I used size 8 needles with a yarn that is weight 3 (DK/Light Worsted).


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


You look so lovely and your capelet is lovely too. Great work!
Thanks for sharing the pattern. Don't know what part of Long Island you are from, but many on this site are from there, too.
I lived in Kings Park (Suffolk County) for many, many years.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I live in Eastern Suffolk County, Shirley/Mastic/Moriches area.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I live in Eastern Suffolk County, Shirley/Mastic/Moriches area.


Hi Terry, I have some friends who live in that area..Small world!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


Terry----would you be kind enough to give us the measurements of the capelet? especially the length? 
Thank you so much.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Really lovely. What a beautiful outfit. Another one to ad to the list of "want to do."


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## regena (Aug 30, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, looks very lovely. very nice work.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

lovely work!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

arent you beautiful! the cape is lovely and I am going to start it as soon as I finish 1 of my many wips


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

perfectly done and perfectly worn, great job


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That turned out just lovely! Congrats


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MsKnits (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful! It has been added to my 'must do' list. Thank you for the link.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I love, love, love capelets. Have made about 10 of them now, but none as pretty as this one. You look mahvelous!
Thank you for the pattern. I have just the yarn for it. You look beautiful, too!


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

Its beautiful. Excellent job. I,too want to make it. Thank you for sharing


----------



## nwfl rose (Jun 10, 2011)

Terry, your cape is absolutely 'elegant'! Nice work and looks wonderful on you as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

I looked at the directions. What does yrn mean?? Yarn over??
Knitter Betty


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

WOW!!! It's absolutely beautiful. Very Nice work. Love the photo. You certainly are a coordinated Gal. Thank you too for sharing the pattern.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Love the cape. What does yrn mean?


----------



## tmli (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! You look like a queen!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

This is absolutely lovely and you look just beautiful in it.


----------



## LizzyLoops (Apr 21, 2011)

Lovely, You look terrific and the beautiful work on the capelet makes a wonderful ensemble!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Knitter Betty said:


> I looked at the directions. What does yrn mean?? Yarn over??
> Knitter Betty


Betty, yes, it means "yarn over". YRN is an abbreviation for an older knitter term, "yarn round needle" meaning yarn around the needle. I may be wrong, but I believe it was from around Victorian times.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

LOVELY!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is so beautiful and you look lovely in it.


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I love this capelet. Does yrn mean the same thing as a yarn over?


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

That is really lovely


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very pretty and you look lovely also


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning--It really made your dress shine!! Shawls are so comfortable to wear. thanks for the link and sharing.Nice picture too.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

shlbycindy said:


> I love this capelet. Does yrn mean the same thing as a yarn over?


Yes, it's an older term, but it's the same thing.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> Thank you for the many compliments, everyone! To any of you who are thinking of knitting this, I highly recommend using a nice soft yarn that drapes well and knitting needles about two sizes larger than what is recommended for the yarn. I used size 8 needles with a yarn that is weight 3 (DK/Light Worsted).


Terry, how much yarn did it take? I don't see an amount in the directions.

Thanks. Karen


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

Oops! Forgot to say how beautiful you look in the cape!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, that lovely. Thanks for posting the link.

Robin in MA


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

ompuff said:


> TerryKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> ...


Ompuff, my cape measures 13-1/2" long from the top of the cape to the point of the wedge. As for the width, the pattern tells you to knit 25 patterns, which I refer to as short-row wedges. Since I am a larger gal, I needed to add more wedges, so I just kept knitting until I liked the way it looked when I tried it on. I used two buttons to fasten it.

I used Silk Bamboo yarn, which has a lot of drape, and needles two sizes larger than recommended on the ball band. It's also very important to block the cape when you are finished knitting. I washed it by hand, rolled it in a towel to remove excess water, and laid it out flat and stretched and patted it into shape.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> meshale13 said:
> 
> 
> > BEAUTIFUL! Love the whole ensemble. I hope you didn't outshine the bride
> ...


Better her mother than her mother-in-law! LOL
You look absolutely amazing in your stunning ensemble.
Black and silver/pewter are perfect together. Very vintage!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful. Changing to wood needles can help with slippery yarn.


----------



## yralee (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh that's beautiful I've never done anything for me in knitting except hats. I love this so much that it will be my first project for me!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> ompuff said:
> 
> 
> > TerryKnits said:
> ...


Thank you so much for the information---now I can calculate how to make it longer. I had looked at several different ones which were posted on Ravelry but noone gave a length and for taller gals that can be an issue.
Thank you again.

  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nothingknitting (Sep 12, 2011)

I want one tooooo it is beautiful!!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> TerryKnits said:
> 
> 
> > meshale13 said:
> ...


It's actually not silver, but a very pretty light sage green. For some reason it doesn't photograph true to color.


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

Love this cape. Very elegant.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Thank you so much for the information---now I can calculate how to make it longer. I had looked at several different ones which were posted on Ravelry but noone gave a length and for taller gals that can be an issue.
> Thank you again.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's really easy to lengthen -- just add stitches between the garter stitch neck portion and the lace edging portion. I found it helps to use stitch markers to separate the portion. Oh, one thing I just remembered -- when knitting the returns on the short rows, I slipped the first stitch because I wanted smaller holes along the neckline. You can also wrap the stitches if you don't want any holes at all.


----------



## ashy55 (Oct 1, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Looks very nice on you.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

lovely xx


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

GEE WIZ that will make a nice Christmas gift for my daughter. She is always having Art shows and since she is an artist, she is always well dressed. It looks fantastic on you. I know you received a lot of compliments. I am glad your cousin's Mom did not distract from the bride and I know your cousin looked beautiful. May they both have many wonderful years together. I love weddings.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Stupid question from new knitter:

Is this knit from the top or bottom?

Robin on MA


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Stupid question from new knitter:
> 
> Is this knit from the top or bottom?
> 
> Robin on MA


It's not a stupid question, dear! The cape is knit sideways using short rows. In case you don't know what short rows are, it means that you only knit partially across the row for a certain amount of stitches, then you turn around and knit back (I slipped the first stitch when turning around, knit-wise on a knit row and purl-wise on a purl row). You knit the amount of short rows the pattern specifies, then you knit across the complete row. That process completes one section or wedge. You knit however many wedges the pattern tells you to knit. In my case, I knit more wedges because I am a larger size.

I hope I'm not confusing you with a written explanation. There are videos on You Tube showing how to do short rows.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The cape is lovely.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

You seem to be a very caring and patient person. Your explanation was very nice and I am sure she was able to comprehend what you were telling her. (keep it up and hugs to you)


----------



## MarciaV (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you explain Row 6 of the pattern? As far as I can see, you should have 37 sts at the end of row 5. Then row 6 says to knit 49. ??? Am I just not thinking something through?


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Looks very rich!! Love the black!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

You are a lovely, elegant woman, and ,boy, do you know how to dress! Thank you for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

MarciaV said:


> Can you explain Row 6 of the pattern? As far as I can see, you should have 37 sts at the end of row 5. Then row 6 says to knit 49. ??? Am I just not thinking something through?


That one stumped me too, when I first saw it. Then I figured out it means knit across the entire row. You should have a total of 49 stitches on your needle at this point--37 for the short row section plus 12 for the garter stitch neckline equals 40 stitches.

I found it easier to knit by placing markers. The first row reads as follows:

1. K12 P20 K1 (yrn K2tog) 6 times yrn K1

I placed one marker after the K12 and another marker after the P20. The K12 is the garter stitch neckline, the P20 is the center section, and the stitches after that comprise the lace border which increases for the first half of the section and decreases for the second half of the section, forming the points. If you do this, you will notice that after you knit a couple of sections, the knitting becomes intuitive and you almost don't have to count.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for sharing and posting the link. It is an answer to prayer. Years ago I bought this shawl at a thrift store. It was made in white and my daughters and I loved it. I tried to figure out the pattern to make another one, but I couldn't. Some of my daughters are married now and one shawl just isn't enough. We are so grateful you shared!!!!!

I could not figure out how to leave a comment on the site, but I wish I could.

Yours is absolutely lovely! I had not thought of making a black one. You look lovely in it. I love the Bambo yarns too. Did you have to do a lot of splicing?


----------



## MarciaV (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks SO MUCH for the explanation. Sounds like it will be more obvious when I get to that point! Thanks again!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

AJP said:


> Thank you ever so much for sharing and posting the link. It is an answer to prayer. Years ago I bought this shawl at a thrift store. It was made in white and my daughters and I loved it. I tried to figure out the pattern to make another one, but I couldn't. Some of my daughters are married now and one shawl just isn't enough. We are so grateful you shared!!!!!
> 
> I could not figure out how to leave a comment on the site, but I wish I could.
> 
> Yours is absolutely lovely! I had not thought of making a black one. You look lovely in it. I love the Bambo yarns too. Did you have to do a lot of splicing?


I used 3-1/2 balls of Patons Silk Bamboo. I'm not good at splicing. I just start knitting with another ball when I run out and weave in the yarn tails when I am finished. It always works for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lovely and thank you for explanations for those of us who would like to try knitting one.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Takes my breath away. Just ordered the yarn so will be anxiously waiting to start.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunning! You did a beautiful job. I've printed the pattern and will give it a try!
Just took another look - your version is so much prettier than the patterns picture. It looks a little bulky - yours is just lovely!
Now in MO formerly Stony Brook - (do miss the water)


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

You are right on the button. The capelet is beautiful and so are you. You are so put together, but you know you are not supposed to outshine the bride! Perfect in everyway, the execution, the creative process that made you choose this pattern, everything. :thumbup:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

this was the right touch and it is beautiful.wear it with pride.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

very,very nice thanks for the link


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Lovely cape. Love the dress too. Are you a member of an historical or Victorian society? Years ago I used to model for a charity in Boston and got to wear original fashions dating back to 1830. I got to wear the really old ones because I was always the tiny person. I loved wearing the old fashions. Your gown really makes the perfect occasion dress.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


Absolutely beautiful.....lovely work.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

bluejay said:


> Lovely cape. Love the dress too. Are you a member of an historical or Victorian society? Years ago I used to model for a charity in Boston and got to wear original fashions dating back to 1830. I got to wear the really old ones because I was always the tiny person. I loved wearing the old fashions. Your gown really makes the perfect occasion dress.


I used to be a member of the SCA, a medieval/renaissance recreation society. My real love, however, has always been the Victorian/Edwardian era. I just recently became enamored with Steampunk because of the Victorian fashions. Here is a picture of my husband and I at the 2011 Steampunk World's Fair that was held in New Jersey in May.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love your Victorian outfits!!! You make a head-turning lovely couple!! 

Thank you for the details and yarn requirements. I can hardly wait to start mine!! God bless you.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

TerryKnits, 
Thank you for the pattern, pictures and comments. They are very helpful. This is one pattern I want to knit like so many others. Your outfit for the wedding is stunning, and love the Victorian outfits! Did you make both outfits? I am really into US history, and especially enjoy looking at fashions from the 19th century. I remember talking with my grandmother about sewing when she was a girl (born in 1887). She told me they didn't have patterns like we have today (this conversation was back in the '60s). Granny could sew beautifully! In fact, my avatar is a picture of her in 1892 when she was 5.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

You make a fantastic couple. It is so wonderful when Husband and wife are active in the same thing. You both are quite stunning. Keep it going and you will live to be 100. Thanks for sharring. God bless you both.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> TerryKnits,
> Thank you for the pattern, pictures and comments. They are very helpful. This is one pattern I want to knit like so many others. Your outfit for the wedding is stunning, and love the Victorian outfits! Did you make both outfits? I am really into US history, and especially enjoy looking at fashions from the 19th century. I remember talking with my grandmother about sewing when she was a girl (born in 1887). She told me they didn't have patterns like we have today (this conversation was back in the '60s). Granny could sew beautifully! In fact, my avatar is a picture of her in 1892 when she was 5.


CathyAnn, I do sew, but I did not make either of those outfits. The dress I wore to the wedding was ordered from The Pyramid Collection, and the outfit I wore to the Steampunk convention was ordered from Recollections. Both are on the internet.

The picture of your grandmother is lovely! Both of my grandparents sewed. They owned a dress shop in Brooklyn. I first started sewing by picking up scraps from the floor of the shop and making doll clothes. I was 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> You make a fantastic couple. It is so wonderful when Husband and wife are active in the same thing. You both are quite stunning. Keep it going and you will live to be 100. Thanks for sharring. God bless you both.


Thank you for your wonderful compliments, LTN666. You are very kind! May God bless you, also.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

You did a beautiful job! I love it and you look stunning in it! Thanks for sharing the pattern info.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice cape, and you look STUNNING in it!


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful wedding outfit, the capelet makes it!! And I love the Victorian outfits you and your husband are wearing - so distinguished a gentleman, and what a beautiful lady!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

TerryKnits, You did a lovely job, and look beautiful in it. I may make one for a gift also...Thankyou for sharing the pattern. Judy


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful, and your capelet is lovely! 
Shirley


----------



## nan1 (Aug 23, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


The cape is just lovely. You look lovely as well.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

My goodness! Thank you all for the very nice compliments!


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! It has an elegant, high-end look to it. I love capelets and will definately give this one a try. Thanks for sharing and for the link to the pattern.

Blessings,
Suzie Q


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

What a lovely pattern and you look Great, well done


----------



## Lorrie0 (Oct 13, 2011)

How much yarn does the cape use? What weight yarn? Thanks

It looks great!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I think this is something my mother would like. She complained she is always cold anymore. She doesn't live near me so I can't measure on her but is about your same build. You mentioned making it bigger, so how many sections did end up making ?


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

How lovely that is, love it. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the capelet, and what a pretty model. I have some off white recycled yarn. Another project I hope to start right away! Thanks for sharing!! Jin


----------



## sgwmsw (Feb 26, 2011)

It looks lovely.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

How absolutely brilliant.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

The cape is beautiful and you look lovely in it. I like the dress you have on also.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Love the Victorian clothes. You make a charming couple.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> I think this is something my mother would like. She complained she is always cold anymore. She doesn't live near me so I can't measure on her but is about your same build. You mentioned making it bigger, so how many sections did end up making ?


Sanchezs, I knitted 31 sections (I am a size 1X). Hope that helps you determine what size to make for your mom.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorrie0 said:


> How much yarn does the cape use? What weight yarn? Thanks
> 
> It looks great!


I used 3-1/2 balls of Patons Silk Bamboo, which is a DK/light worsted weight.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Hi Terry,
That is extremely helpful thank you so much !
Sheila


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


Stunning and you look so glamorous.


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, and you look stunning...its on my 
'to do' list


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern and your picture. If I saw the pattern alone, I probably would have passed it up, but seeing it on you, I can see that I would really like it and wear it. Thank you.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> Thank you for sharing the pattern and your picture. If I saw the pattern alone, I probably would have passed it up, but seeing it on you, I can see that I would really like it and wear it. Thank you.


I actually wasn't sure how it was going to turn out, but I needed something to cover my upper arms. Sometimes...we just need to take chances.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I was given some beautiful yarn and I made a shawl that I really wasn't happy with when it was finished. The color scheme is so beautiful but it just fell short. I may unravel it and see if I have enough yarn to make this one. I just might.


TerryKnits said:


> Muddyann said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for sharing the pattern and your picture. If I saw the pattern alone, I probably would have passed it up, but seeing it on you, I can see that I would really like it and wear it. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> I was given some beautiful yarn and I made a shawl that I really wasn't happy with when it was finished. The color scheme is so beautiful but it just fell short. I may unravel it and see if I have enough yarn to make this one. I just might.


Why not? If you don't like the shawl you made, chances are you are not going to be wear it. You might as well use your beautiful yarn to make something you like. Go for it!


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the hat as well. Hope you enjoyed your outing. Look lovely.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Stunning. It's beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Yours is much prettier than the one in the pattern picture.


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

How many balls of yarn did you use? Beautiful


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I love this pattern. I was going to extend the cosy neck warmer pattern to make bed jackets for the elderly but this pattern covers it all. I noticed that there are 6 patterns for the lace over against 4 on the neck warmer. 
Should I use a larger needle than the 8 for the bed jacket if I used a worsted 4 ply yarn, would that loosen it up a bit or make it too big. Thnks


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I love this pattern. I was going to extend the cosy neck warmer pattern to make bed jackets for the elderly but this pattern covers it all. I noticed that there are 6 patterns for the lace over against 4 on the neck warmer.
> Should I use a larger needle than the 8 for the bed jacket if I used a worsted 4 ply yarn, would that loosen it up a bit or make it too big. Thnks


Well, it really depends on how tightly or loosely you knit; but I think you could go up to a size 10 needle without any problems and get a nice drape. The pattern is actually easy to adjust, but if it comes out too big, it can be fastened with a drawstring (ribbon or crocheted chain) through the eyelet holes instead of using buttons.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Revisiting this, Thought I'd misplaced the pattern,it ws in my KP bookmarks all along 

Thanks for the hints on needle size, too.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice, the cape is quite lovely as are you modeling it. thanks for sharing. I love the yarn


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

You look beautiful...wear it with pride as you did a lovely job.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

It's beatuiful and your outfit looks awesome!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


This is so beautiful! The link did not work for me.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

When I click on the link it says page not found. Anyone else get this message?


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I love your shawl. It looks beautiful. Thank you for the pattern link.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

raelkcol said:


> When I click on the link it says page not found. Anyone else get this message?


Yes, same with me.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


The link did not work for me. I will try again and see as so many of them got it.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I knitted this capelet to wear to my cousin's daughter's wedding in September. It was an easy pattern, which I finished in about 2 weeks. I used Paton's Silk Bamboo. It was a little slippery to work with, but it gave the cape a beautiful drape. The pattern, Old Fashioned Knitted Cape, is free and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.iknitt.com/iKnitt/Patterns/Entries/2009/4/10_Old_Fashioned_Cape.html
> 
> I love vintage/antique clothing, so this capelet was perfect for me.


Terry I tried a few times the link did not work. Can you send it to me in PM or my email?
Thanks.


----------

